# Opinions: Aussies held captive on Japanese ship



## Darlyn (Jan 8, 2012)

Australians 'held as prisoners' by Japanese whaling authorities | Herald Sun


Hey guys, just wondered what your thoughts are on this subject.
Most people here (I suspect) would be against whaling but what do you think
of the protesters methods?

Play nice people!


----------



## sacred_DUC (Jan 8, 2012)

make them walk the plank!

they boarded the ship with out permision and therefore they should be punished.


----------



## Australis (Jan 8, 2012)

> "I think the Australian Government would be very embarrassed if an armed Japanese vessel can *just pick up* Australian citizens in Australia and then take them away to Japan,'' Captain Watson told AAP from the Steve Irwin.



Typical spin.. 
Im anti-whaling, but there is no way i can support this kind of BS the protesters say and do. 

The 3 guys went out of their way to illegally board the boat so not just picked up.. 
not picked up at all. They climbed over "razor wire and spikes" for crying out loud.. hardly victims plucked from their boat in the ocean :lol:

And it didn't happen in Australia !! so why say it did.. total BS and the public lap it up and open their wallets.

If this was working like a flagship or umbrella conservation model it would be useful.. but this is all such a waste of money from my perspective.


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 8, 2012)

They are Oz citizens. The Jap ship is armed and technically here illegally. This ship's action supports activities which are illegal under Oz law. They should return our citizens and sink immediately!

Since when is the coast of WA not OZ territory?


----------



## FAY (Jan 8, 2012)

They boarded the Japanese ship without permission. I say they get what they deserve.
It is people like them, that make ALL protesters look bad and for everyone else not to take any protest seriously. 
And I am definitely AGAINST whaling.


----------



## timantula (Jan 8, 2012)

im anti whaling.... and i also think the sea shepard orgaisation are just a bunch of eco terrorist idiots.... i have a good mate who's on the campain now.. i watch whale wars for a good old laugh...


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 8, 2012)

If they were in Australian waters then they are subject to Australian law NOT Japanese.


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 8, 2012)

I guess there are two questions that need to be answered here.
Were they in Australians waters and are they armed?
Before we even look at the protesters actions are the Japanese breaking the rules?


----------



## Retic (Jan 8, 2012)

Their citizenship is irrelevant, it apparently happened 40ks out in international
Waters, Australian territory extends 19 k's. IF this is correct then those that boarded the ship were in the wrong.



SteveNT said:


> They are Oz citizens. The Jap ship is armed and technically here illegally. This ship's action supports activities which are illegal under Oz law. They should return our citizens and sink immediately!
> 
> Since when is the coast of WA not OZ territory?


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 8, 2012)

boa said:


> Their citizenship is irrelevant, it apparently happened 40ks out in international
> Waters, Australian territory extends 19 k's. IF this is correct then those that boarded the ship were in the wrong.



I read that too boa, but can you substaniate the claims?


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 8, 2012)

Why is our territory 19km in WA and 200km in NT? That's the point at which fishing and refugee boats are aprehended here.What goes on there?

The mongels shouldnt be allowed anywhere near our territory. When we stopped fishing immature bluefin tuna to help stocks recover they saw it as an opportunity and increased their harvest. 

They are eco neanderthals and need to be shown the door.


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 8, 2012)

Australia's maritime boundaries and zones


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 8, 2012)

Ahhh Whaling the never ending issue, Ethics vs Economy. I think if in AUS waters then no punishment if not they should be fined or convicted in an aus court for offences but not taken to their country lol


----------



## ChargerWA (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm anti-whaling, but only because their is no humane way to kill the whales and the Japanese have a terrible record of over fishing to the point of wiping out fisheries completely.

But the other thing people need to realise is that most countries don't recognise the claims we make on Antarctic waters, including the brits and yanks. When you closest allies don't recognise your claims it ususally means you are probably taking the piss.


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 8, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> Australia's maritime boundaries and zones



I hate jigsaw puzzles : )



ChargerWA said:


> I'm anti-whaling, but only because their is no humane way to kill the whales and the Japanese have a terrible record of over fishing to the point of wiping out fisheries completely.
> 
> But the other thing people need to realise is that most countries don't recognise the claims we make on Antarctic waters, including the brits and yanks. When you closest allies don't recognise your claims it ususally means you are probably taking the piss.



Off the coast of Bunbury?


----------



## slim6y (Jan 8, 2012)

24 nautical miles = 44km (approx)

Therefore, they were in the Contiguous Zone.

So unless a customs, immigration, sanitary or fiscal law has been broken, then it's not in Australia's interest to send tax payer funded navy to the rescue.

How ever, maybe now that these pirates are doing all they can to be ridiculous - why not start lassoing whales into the 12 nautical mile zone where Australia can have control.

I am anti whaling - based solely on the methods of whaling. However, I also don't believe another method would ever suffice either, but ethically, it's no different than killing a cow. Just the method of kill is far more concerning. 

The only other thing that annoys me is the reason... Scientific research...

We all know that is rubbish... Unless the science is how good it tastes in sushi, with pepper, wasabi and soy sauce!


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks F. 

So whaling is not an economic activity? 

I applaud the guts of these buggers. It's not something I would want to do on perfectly nice weekend. 

All you ANTI-WHALING mob, what are you doing? NOTHING is the answer.

How much pressure have you applied to the Pollies? So you really care? Actions speak much much louder than words.
I say good on 'em. They just got more attention for the cause than a thousand dribbling sycophants mumbling a moronic chant will ever do.

I have fought much less spectacular fights than this but there always were the mumblers and the doers. 

Which are you? What does it take for you to put you're foot down and say "no more!"?


----------



## slim6y (Jan 8, 2012)

Just reading some of the comments at the bottom of the story - glad I read this one:

"Bobo of Cowardville Posted at 9:08 PM Today

This is quite interesting. We have some blokes committed to defending the sovereignty of our waters and laws where our own Govt' dithers like cowards afraid to upset Japan, a country that should be bending over backwards to make amends for its crimes against our nation committed in WWII. Note, that I said LAWS, they are our laws and the whales are protected under them in our waters. And yet, we have the usual stunted 'right' comments coming out in support of the Japanese, they would rather betray our country than support people who they suspect to be a greenie or a leftie lol. It is quite hilarious because the biggest effort most of you have made in your lives unpacking your big screen TV, whilst real men and women get out there and do something meaningful."


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 8, 2012)

100% with Bobo of Cowardville!


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 8, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> So whaling is not an economic activity?


Strictly speaking - no. 
It requires vast government subsidies and a large amount of the meat remains unsold.
It does, however, distract from Japan's other maritime activities. While we are jumping up and down about the whaling, the more important and destructive fisheries are ignored. 




slim6y said:


> "Bobo of Cowardville Posted at 9:08 PM Today
> 
> This is quite interesting. We have some blokes committed to defending the sovereignty of our waters and laws where our own Govt' dithers like cowards afraid to upset Japan, a country that should be bending over backwards to make amends for its crimes against our nation committed in WWII. Note, that I said LAWS, they are our laws and the whales are protected under them in our waters. And yet, we have the usual stunted 'right' comments coming out in support of the Japanese, they would rather betray our country than support people who they suspect to be a greenie or a leftie lol. It is quite hilarious because the biggest effort most of you have made in your lives unpacking your big screen TV, whilst real men and women get out there and do something meaningful."


Remarkably well thought out and remarkably well said. Strange that it actually got published.


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 8, 2012)

Would you be referring to harvesting the basis of the Antartic oceanic food chain?

Shame they cant find something to control the giant jellies filling their domestic nets. 

Like the fish that aren't there any more.


----------



## Jeannine (Jan 8, 2012)

*i am anti whaling and if it was up to me i would personally sink any vessel that goes hunting whales however i dont agree with the way these guys are going about it because it doesnt do the cause any good when those doing the 'saving' end up looking and sounding like idiots and breaking the law in the name of the 'doing the right thing' doesnt do the cause any good, NO i couldnt do it simply because i have this fear of the ocean and as such you wouldnt find me out there on the open sea

we all know they are using the 'scientific research' as a cover for killing these whales, Japan is such a technologically advanced country that there is NO need to kill these whales when they can simply attach things to them to record everything from their movements to what kind of food they are eating and in what quantities 

all they are doing it killing these whales for food, then this food is being fed to their children at schools to make sure they have another generation so they can continue to make money 

even if it was a 'legit' reason to murder these whales i honestly cant see why they need the hundreds they are 'allowed' to take from the ocean when surely one or two of each species would be more then enough to tell them what they want to know

its time the big countries and governments around the world grew a set and put these murderers in their place by banning any and all whaling regardless of any 'research' a country claims it needs to do but it wont happen and we all know why
*


----------



## wokka (Jan 9, 2012)

The world has agreed that whaling shouldn't take place and Japan is ignoring that agreement. Good on the protestors for trying to bring it to our attention. Sure there actions may not be conventional but to condem is a bit like charging someone for jay-walking if they cross the street diagonally to save a burning child. Sometimes rules need to be broken to achieve a greater purpose!


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Jan 9, 2012)

For an even better giggle , Google " DERIC AND CLIVE " and find "WHALES". I think its there ??. Deric and Clive are the British comedians Peter Cook and Dudly Moore and if swearing offends you dont even think about it. AT ALL !!.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jan 9, 2012)

What wokka and SteveNt said


----------



## viridis (Jan 9, 2012)

It is time Australian's actually did something about protecting any vulnerable species regardless of shape, size, species ect. Protected from ALL races regardless of what happened 20 000 years ago. Loggerheads, Green, Flatbacks and Hawksbills are all on the Vulnerable list so be prepared to loose some amazing species if we allow Traditional hunting to continue. Commercial fisherman have already made efforts to prevent the capture of these species with great success yet Indeginous hunting does not even get a mention. 

Wake up Australia or we will loose them before we know what happened.


----------



## Sinners121 (Jan 9, 2012)

australian politics is such that they will continue to bring out meaningless nanny state laws to seem like they are doing something but never actually tackle anything important.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Jan 9, 2012)

Bluetonguesblack said:


> For an even better giggle , Google " DERIC AND CLIVE " and find "WHALES". I think its there ??. Deric and Clive are the British comedians Peter Cook and Dudly Moore and if swearing offends you dont even think about it. AT ALL !!.


The late Peter Cook,s ), therapist, (Bob ) was a guest in this house about 5 years ago...Peter cook had terrible alcahol problems, thaught the sessions (group ), were doing him no good, said he wouldn,t come back..but always did


----------



## Australis (Jan 9, 2012)

Edit: logic is useless in bleeding heart issues. One day i will learn :lol:


----------



## wokka (Jan 9, 2012)

Australis said:


> Edit: logic is useless in bleeding heart issues. One day i will learn :lol:


When you learn not to be so heartless, then you may use logic!


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 12, 2012)

It doesnt take long but it is a bitter pill IMO.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 13, 2012)

Navy needs to SINK those Japanese whaling ships defying our courts and killing our whales in our waters.


----------



## mmafan555 (Jan 13, 2012)

sacred_DUC said:


> make them walk the plank!
> 
> they boarded the ship with out permision



Can't view the link for some reason so I didn't get a chance to read it but...

Did the Japanese whalers have legal permission to hunt whales? I was under the impression that they didn't (at least from watching the show a few time...which obviously may not be accurate in its representation) If they didn't then I don't see it being so horrible that they boarded a ship illegally to stop another illegal act...2 wrongs don't make a right but still.......

If the Japanese did have permission to whale then the protesters should be arrested...

Edit: Oh it was in Australian waters...in that case my opinion changes completely.


----------

